# What diffusers are you using for compressed?



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I just bought 3 regulators and 3 tanks for my 3 aquariums. I have the hagen ladder type setups and was wondering if this would be suffcient? Rookie uses a filstar plugged into a something 1000 which works great but I would have to buy 3 of the 1000s and then a filstar for the 30 which would be almost another 300$.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Would it be a Reactor 1000? That's what I have on my 2 75's. It's a out of tank CO2 reactor as opposed to an in tank diffuser. A reactor is inline where a typical diffuser is at the end of the end of the CO2 line. Sounds good anyway. Reactors work well with canister filters and powerheads.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob, Yeah its a reactor 1000 that he has. So would I be ok with the ladder on a 92 and 75? I'm pretty sure it will be ok on my 30.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

The ladder is not going to be enough and don't spend the money on the Aquamedic Reactor 1000. You can easily build yourself a good external reactor to use with any canister filter with good flow (output) for $10 - $15. Or you can use a special airstone with a small powerhead to blow the bubbles around your tank. Contact Matt about buying an airstone from him.

Below is a link to plans for a DIY external reactor on this web site. I use something similar and it works pretty well. There are other do-it-yourself plans out there - do a google search.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html

Russ


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

On that diy diffuser how do you seal the air line part for the co2. The rest I seal with teflon tape and pvc pipe cement.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I used a three way elbow at the top of the thing which allowed me to screw in a brass 1/8" barb to connect the co2 line to.

Here is another link that details a reactor similar to mine:

http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/aquaria/aquaria_construction_co2reactor.htm


----------

